# NeoBet - Upcoming Football Matches



## NeoBet (Oct 22, 2020)

*22/10/2020*

Hey guys! We are back today with some more *Football* games for you, starting off with:

*Europe UEFA Europa League*
19:55 pm: CSKA Sofia - CFR Cluj
19:55 pm: Bayer Leverkusen - OGC Nice
22:00 pm: Leceister City - FC Zorya Lugansk
22:00 pm: Tottenham Hotspur - LASK Linz

*Spain La Liga 2*
17:30 pm: Leganes - Real Zaragoza
20:00 pm: Real Oviedo - Rayo Vallecano
22:30 pm: Malaga - Sporting Gijon

And a whole lot more! Come check it out today: https://neobet.de/en/Sportbets/Today


----------

